# Black and white blonde.



## Shockey (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## dzfoto (Dec 5, 2009)

Overall insteresting image. Composition is a little bit centered, would crop some part from the bottom or you could use your camera more near the ground. Is that realy BW? Seems like sepia to me


----------

